# Turning a $100 bike into a $600 Party Table



## Crazy8 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yup, this one made me laugh.  You don't even get the whole bike.
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/atq/4348684254.html


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

....oh brother........


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2014)

Personally, I'd advise against using power tools when you're high.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL, I saw something similar around here...it was an old ironing board on top with a lamp coming thru the seat! Hahaha


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

$30 bike+$15 in glasses+$15bucket=$600? I'm not too good at math, but that seems like nice profit margin! Wonder if any of his buds complain that he's making too much money on it.


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 27, 2014)

What a way to go!

May this poor bike rest in peace.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 27, 2014)

Break out the "weed" brother! PARTY TIME!!!  Dang thing is hard to balance when your stoned though..............

That beautiful, primitive pine wood door with all of that character makes that price! That crusty middleweight bike just supports it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2014)

Now _that's _rare


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

alw said:


> Now _that's _rare




...Gawd, let's hope so!


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't quite see how that thing is supposed to balance itself. Now if you had two bikes...


----------



## videoranger (Feb 27, 2014)

But wait, order now and you can get not one but TWO party tables for the insanely low price of only $600 when you pay separate shipping and handling...
I think the sellers name is Rocky Rococo.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 27, 2014)

I like how the table is nice and level


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 27, 2014)

I hear he is going to cut schwinn phantoms up for chairs.Then he can get $700 for everything


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2014)

Maskadeo said:


> I like how the table is nice and level




Shoulda used a drop stand


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2014)

Good case for not legalizing pot.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll help him out - 

Bump for the weekend!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2014)

tailhole said:


> I'll help him out -
> 
> Bump for the weekend!




Mobile beer pong?... Does it come with a protective sealant.. You know like bong spillage protection?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 28, 2014)

*You've got to be kidding me!*

Shouldn't someone be watching this guy?

Isn't there enough crap on the planet already?

"OK sir, put the hammer down and back away from the bike-table"


----------



## Curtis68 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Marijuana???*

I think not.. This is more like a cranker, (Someone who uses meth), a pot head would be too lazy to think of some like this.  A cranker would have all the time in the world to come up with this crap and think it was the next big thing.  They never sleep.....


----------



## slick (Mar 2, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't quite see how that thing is supposed to balance itself. Now if you had two bikes...




He should have used a prewar bike with a dropstand. it would balance much better. LOL!


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*as in*



alw said:


> now _that's _rare




not well done


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 2, 2014)

If he would've built one of these, then it would be a party!


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 2, 2014)

This supports by theory that behind every great invention is a keg of beer.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 5, 2014)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/atq/4324459034.html


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------

